

Show HN: Cannabis Transparency Project - goldhand

Within this application is information I am confident investors in the cannabis industry would pay lots of money for. They don&#x27;t know where it is though. There is a disqus discussion under each chart or graph so if you find anything, comment under it and a link to that graph will be added to the home page. There are a issues with date times and a few small samples groups and some of the aggregate pages have slow load time but I put this together over a few days so Ill speed it up if I can figure out what to do with it: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cannabistransparency.org&#x2F;
Also if you know what to do with this information please advise me.
======
goldhand
There are two tools

Frequency Graph Tool:
[http://www.cannabistransparency.org/labs/frequency/](http://www.cannabistransparency.org/labs/frequency/)

and Lab specific Aggregates, scatter graphs, CSV exporting tool(slow load
times $$):
[http://www.cannabistransparency.org/labs/](http://www.cannabistransparency.org/labs/)

Home page has videos with instructions:
[http://www.cannabistransparency.org/](http://www.cannabistransparency.org/)

------
goldhand
[http://www.cannabistransparency.org](http://www.cannabistransparency.org)

